# Mac Completely freezes at random



## Rhino_Man (Feb 2, 2009)

I apologize in advance if this problem has been posted previously in another thread, but I didn't see it when I looked.

I currently have a 2009 model Macbook Pro (one of the earliest Unibody ones) and it works fine. Except for one tiny little detail that is really beginning to bother me.

It freezes completely and utterly for no reason whatsoever. It's completely random when and how it'll happen. One day it'll be when I'm watching streamed videos on the internet. Another it'll be when I'm playing minecraft, another it'll be when I'm trying to do homework.

Whenever it happens the display locks up and stops changing, whatever sound was playing starts to skip and the keyboard and mouse stop responding. The only way to break it out of this is to hold down the power button til it hard-reboots.


the only things I can think of being wrong with it (being slightly tech savvie I should hope) was that either something wrong with the heat (which is not the problem because I gave it extra external fans and that didn't stop it) or something related to the RAM maybe.

Is my MBP broken and needs to be opened up or is it something simpler?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you have the DVDs that came with it? One will be a hardware test disk, boot from that and run the tests. Another thing is to look at the console logs are you reboot, and see if the same thing is showing up each time it freezes. My MacBook acts in a similar way, and I'm pretty sure it's due to the TV tuner hardware and software I use from the console logs that I have looked at.


----------



## kaega2 (May 12, 2011)

Hello Rhino Man,

The issue you're describing is something you shouldn't ignore. There's either corruption in your operating system somewhere (least likely), or some kind of hardware issue (most likely).

First thing you should do, if applicable, is remove any added hardware. Don't worry about the RAM for now if some was added after you bought it.

Next, like Sinclair said, run the Apple hardware test. But there isn't a separate disc for it anymore. You want to put in the first install disc that came with your computer, restart (or start up), and hold down the 'D' key while your computer starts. This should take you to the hardware test. Check the box to run the extended test, and click the button to start (I forget if it says Start, Test, Run test, but there should be only one button).

While the test is running your computer may become non responsive (you may not even be able to move the mouse at times). Don't worry, this is normal. Do not shut down your computer.

If you get an error, write it down, and call Apple, or take your computer to an Apple Authorized Service Provider. If you don't know where to find one, call Apple.

If you do not get an error, reboot the computer normally, and try running Disk Utility. You can find it by going into Applications, and opening the Utilities folder. Select your drive on the left, and click Verify Disc (NOT Verify Disc Permissions).

If you get an error, you'll have to boot to the install disc to Repair Disc from the Disk Utility (you cannot do it booted to the hard drive). The following link explains how to run Disk Utility from the install disc.

Resolve startup issues and perform disk maintenance with Disk Utility and fsck

Keep running the disk Utility until it says no errors were found. If the errors are fixed, then you may be in the clear. Keep using your computer, and see if the issue returns. If it does, reinstall OS X.

If after running Disk Utility from the disc three or four times, and the errors are not being fixed, you will need to erase your computer, and reinstall from scratch. Since you can still boot to your desktop, make sure to backup your data.

Unfortunately if you have an error like this an erase is necessary. A simple reinstall will make the issue worse, and you may lose your data. 

If you find no errors in any test, then it's probably a hardware issue the hardware test just can't pick up. Call Apple, or take your computer to an Apple Authorized Service Provider.


----------

